# anybody has used the new firefox cloud fx ?



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i bought a mozilla OS firefox cloud fx smart mobile phone. last week.
it has no call memory hence last incoming call cannot be traced.
is there any way to change the missed call storage path to added 4 gb microsd card ?


----------

